# What can you feed to fire bellied toads (FBT)



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi,

what can u feed fbt's apart from crickets? can u feed them caterpillars


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, as long as the caerpillars are not brightly coloured or hairy, which would indicate they are toxic. They will also eat small locusts, mealworms, small earthworms and waxworms, but waxworms are high in fat so should only be given as treats, but the waxmoths they turn into are a good fire belly food.

Fire bellies will eat pretty much anything they can get a hold of. Moths, flies, slugs...the list goes on. Some people even feed them blood worm, shrimps and feeder fish in the water section. A varied diet is best for them since it keeps them healthy and interested, especially if you give them flying insects that they can chase around.

However, if you are catching insects from the wild always make sure they are from pesticide- free areas and that they are not a toxic species before feeding them to your frogs.

With all due respect though, a good caresheet or book should be able to tell you this information. I recommend you look at a few care sheets on the internet and even better, buy a book on fire bellied toads.


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

i fed 1 a brown stick like caterpillar


----------

